# Stephen Cloobeck on Undercover Boss Again



## Quadmaniac (Nov 19, 2012)

*Undercover Boss - Diamond Resorts ??*

I saw a preview for next week's episode and it may be Diamond Resorts - the picture moved too fast to read the title of the resort but I think I saw Diamond Resorts and this is supposed to be the first time that the "boss" has gone undercover for a second time. Was it not Diamond Resorts last time ???


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's the January thread; yes it was Diamond Resorts the first time.  The threads can be merged if it turns out that this is the same guy a second time.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2012)

From TVRage.com. To air Friday November 30th, 2012.

Undercover Boss: Pacific Monarch Resorts

Diamond Resorts International CEO Stephen J. Cloobeck takes a look at their recent acquisition, Pacific Monarch Resorts.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 19, 2012)

So it is Diamond Resorts then ? I thought that's what I saw. Missed the first one where he was on somehow.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 30, 2012)

Mods--Please don't combine, this is not a repeat of an earlier show.

Stephen Cloobeck, President of DRI Resorts is staging a return visit to Undercover Boss this eveing (November 30, 2012). Don't know what will make it different except that he is giving a million dollars to an employee/some employees.  

Let the discussions begin...

Fern


----------



## Fisch (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe this episode focuses on the newly acquired Pacific Monarch Chain.


----------



## presley (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't see the last episode until a couple days ago and then I only saw the last 10 mins or so.  I caught him at the best part.  He was so generous with his staff at the end that I almost felt like running out and buying his TS (okay not really).  I didn't see him as an evil monger, though.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Dri ceo cloobeck goes for #2*

Say it ain't so: He's Diamond Resorts International® Chairman and CEO, Stephen J. Cloobeck, and he's about to become the FIRST CHAIRMAN AND CEO to make a SECOND appearance on Undercover Boss! Watch it happen on CBS, Friday, November 30, at 8/7c. It's not often you get a second chance to make a good first impression - set those recorders for TONIGHT!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Mods--Please don't combine, this is not a repeat of an earlier show.



It should probably be merged with this existing thread on the new show.


----------



## cmh (Nov 30, 2012)

I just watched it.......well, most of it.  Did you see it?  He gave away lots of  money again to staff members, and some of it was his own money.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.cbs.com/shows/undercover_boss/video/

Show some ethics - 2 Times and has yet to "expose" the unethical practices of the sales department.

"I own this resort"  NO you own the management company, the people you (and the developers of the bankrupt projects, you have acquired) screwed out of 10's of thousands to purchase the intervals OWN the resort and YOU WORK FOR THEM.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Stay in Your Lane*



Rent_Share said:


> http://www.cbs.com/shows/undercover_boss/video/
> 
> Show some ethics - 2 Times and has yet to "expose" the unethical practices of the sales department.
> 
> "I own this resort"  NO you own the management company, the people you (and the developers of the bankrupt projects, you have acquired) screwed out of 10's of thousands to purchase the intervals OWN the resort and YOU WORK FOR THEM.



You are with Woldmark so stay in your lane. He does own DRI and DRI owns large numbers of unsold intervals in each of the resorts. In many cases they own more than half of the interests. In addition, DRI subsidizes many of the resorts who have lots of foreclosures.  

No I don't work for DRI and am not a family member, but we do have to sometimes remember that we share ownership in these resorts.  DRI manages many of the resorts in its system but not all of them. The timeshare industry is in great flux right now and who knows what the future will hold. We are all paying increased maintenance fees and the companies are charging us more each year. I can at least say that with DRI that the properties are being refurbished, more properties are being added and more options have been offered to us. I saw the Undercover Boss today. I get the publicity it brings to DRI. I am sure that's why he did it. However, I do know that well before he did these episodes, he would PERSONALLY post on these blogs to owners, PERSONALLY call owners with concerns, and PERSONALLY assist owners. No company is perfect and DRI is no exception, but I at least feel they are trying. 

Can you tell me if Woldmark's CEO does that?


----------



## daventrina (Dec 1, 2012)

Fisch said:


> I believe this episode focuses on the newly acquired Pacific Monarch Chain.


After starting at KBC ... and ending at KBC...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2012)

I recorded it last night after the teaser commercials talking about him giving away a million bucks.  As I heard that, I thought "mmmm wonder how Diamond Resort owners will feel about that?"

I'll probably watch it today since it's a gloomy cloudy day.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 1, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> You are with Woldmark so stay in your lane. He does own DRI and DRI owns large numbers of unsold intervals in each of the resorts. In many cases they own more than half of the interests. In addition, DRI subsidizes many of the resorts who have lots of foreclosures.
> 
> No I don't work for DRI and am not a family member, but we do have to sometimes remember that we share ownership in these resorts. DRI manages many of the resorts in its system but not all of them. The timeshare industry is in great flux right now and who knows what the future will hold. We are all paying increased maintenance fees and the companies are charging us more each year. I can at least say that with DRI that the properties are being refurbished, more properties are being added and more options have been offered to us. I saw the Undercover Boss today. I get the publicity it brings to DRI. I am sure that's why he did it. However, I do know that well before he did these episodes, he would PERSONALLY post on these blogs to owners, PERSONALLY call owners with concerns, and PERSONALLY assist owners. No company is perfect and DRI is no exception, but I at least feel they are trying.
> 
> Can you tell me if Woldmark's CEO does that?


 
Keep drinking the koolaide


----------



## coachr32 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Undercover Boss-DRI*

I have watch both episodes that Mr. C has appeared. Talk about major PRing. Yes, most of the MGV properties need to be updated. Yes, they tried to get by. We have always told the management that the sites are outdated. The Cabo Azul resort is not worn down yet, but for a six yr old property, it is starting to show wear and tear. Six yrs of POOR lighting in the bathrooms. 

We knew of the trouble (bankruptcy) before it became public and can say that management at the sites were left in the dark, so when Mr. C jumps down on the employees, they really were not aware of all the facts. We talked to many of the employees at several MGV resorts while the "purchase" was taking place and they knew very little or how things were going to affect them. 

As for the uniforms, the name tags in the show indicate that DRI had not made the "new ones" because they now have DRI on them. I also have to say that the housekeeping issue is STILL there at most of the resorts that DRI bought from MGV. Rooms are still dirty, hair is left all over, cabinets "broken", utensils dirty. When will this change? (when my MF's go through the roof)

This was a one sided, PR stunt. Missed Mr. C smoking his "cuban" cigars!


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 1, 2012)

coachr32 said:


> When will this change? (when my MF's go through the roof)!


 Giving away millions to an employee welfare fund while hopping from property to property on a private jet has to be funded from somewhere 



coachr32 said:


> This was a one sided, PR stunt. Missed Mr. C smoking his "Cuban" cigars!


 
They are not contraband in Cabo San Lucas

The people featured in the show are his employees, he is the employee of the owners of the intervals, the ones paying ever increasing Maintenance Fees on Weeks worth zero


----------



## coachr32 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mr. C smoked the cigars in episode 1. So I missed that in episode 2.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> I recorded it last night after the teaser commercials talking about him giving away a million bucks.  As I heard that, I thought "mmmm wonder how Diamond Resort owners will feel about that?"
> 
> I'll probably watch it today since it's a gloomy cloudy day.



OK I started watching and couldn't get past the first five minutes.  He is such an arrogant egomaniac!  He totally comes off as a rich spoiled guy totally consumed with his own little world.  I forgot from the first episode, how unlikable he really is.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think I lasted 5 minutes of the self serving egomaniac. The entire premise is BOGUS! What new hire shows up with a camera operator, sound guy mic'ing everyone around, and a make up artist without raising HUGE suspicion? Undercover, my hindermost cheek.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 1, 2012)

Total turn of to me when he boasts "I own this resort" when you think of the Hundreds Millions that have been lost by DRI owners paying retail for 1/52nd chunks of "his" resort that are now worthless.

I track DRI LTVR - Have seen two week packages at eBay trade for $1.00, I just can't get past the Maintenance Fees approaching 1,200/week Plus Taxes -  That is with straight ownership not converted to the club which adds hundreds more per year in fees

71 Completed EBay Auction with Diamond in the Description

1- XMAS Week Fixed at Williamsburg $ 1,000 Best offer 775
1- 8500 PTS MAUI $ 102.50 with seller paid closing and resort closing
69 - Auctions ending at $ 1.00 or less  16 with bids 53 NO BIDS @ $1.00 or less

Yes he owns the resort as the MF's continue to be some the highest in the industry, yet the resale value continues to be less than zero, because the Club features are not transferable on sale


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> I recorded it last night after the teaser commercials talking about him giving away a million bucks.  As I heard that, I thought "mmmm wonder how Diamond Resort owners will feel about that?"
> 
> I'll probably watch it today since it's a gloomy cloudy day.



Well it wasn't a million bucks. A million Pesos though. Converted to US dollars it is far from a million.

Watching the show, while he is an egomaniac, he does care about the DRI brand and it seems that he wants the brand to compete with the big boys (Marriott, Hilton, Starwood). I can't fault him for that.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 1, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Keep drinking the koolaide



OK, I let this sit a couple hours and didn't respond until I no longer wanted to swear and yell at you and slap you upside your head.

IMO, and not as a moderator, I think "drinking the koolaid" is a flat-out insult no matter what the topic is.  It's derisive and dismissive - you may as well just come right out and say that the poster to whom you're responding has no understanding or knowledge of the topic.  IMO, it's not necessary to say such a derogatory thing in order to make the point that you disagree with him.

Hmmmmph.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Well it wasn't a million bucks. A million Pesos though. Converted to US dollars it is far from a million.



Actually, the commercial did say One Million Dollars.  I've replayed it just to be sure, before speaking up again.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 1, 2012)

Did you miss the part where he donated $1,000,000. of his own money to set up a DRI Employees' Emergency Fund (and stated that DRI would donate another $1,000,000., making the fund total $2. Million)?  

For all the things you say about him, this tells me that he does "remember what it was like where he came from," and that he was very affected by the sick little girl whose parents couldn't afford the surgery even though they worked two jobs each.  With an emergency fund in place, they could have had the surgery done.

Back in the 1970's it was very popular to have these sorts of funds available to employees; and even large employers would give employees ESAs, or Earned Salary Advances.  You didn't even have to have a reason to have an ESA, just an understanding that you wouldn't get a paycheck on payday.  I used to get one before vacation time. 

Fern



dioxide45 said:


> Well it wasn't a million bucks. A million Pesos though. Converted to US dollars it is far from a million..


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 1, 2012)

Using the term "drink the koolaid" or "drank the koolaid" as a colloquialism trivialises what happened in Jonestown.

Poor taste, IMHO.

Fern


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Actually, the commercial did say One Million Dollars.  I've replayed it just to be sure, before speaking up again.





Fern Modena said:


> Did you miss the part where he donated $1,000,000. of his own money to set up a DRI Employees' Emergency Fund (and stated that DRI would donate another $1,000,000., making the fund total $2. Million)?



It does seem that I missed that part. I was watching it live and did step away a couple times. Though I still have it on the DVR, so I will watch it again. I did see the part where he gave the woman with the sick child over 1,000,000 pesos to buy a home so her and her husband wouldn't have to both work two jobs.


----------



## jbercu (Dec 1, 2012)

*Does anybody know the second resort?*

Hi:
Could anybody identify the second resort featured in the program?  

The first resort was Cedar Breaks Lodge but I think the second resort was identified as Palm Springs only.  Was it Desert Isle of Palm Springs?

If it was Desert Isle, is that not an independently owned resort, where Monarch Grand Vacation owned some units but not a majority?

Thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 1, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Using the term "drink the koolaid" or "drank the koolaid" as a colloquialism trivialises what happened in Jonestown.
> 
> Poor taste, IMHO.
> 
> Fern



Yes, that too!  I think I just need to look at these comments differently so that they don't send me over the edge every time.  From now on I'm going to read every Kool-Aid post as, "Thanks for taking the time to explain yourself.  It's too bad that I'm too stupid to formulate rational thoughts to express my disagreement with your points.  Instead I'm going to insult you by insinuating that you're the stupid one who can't form his/her own opinions.  It's also too bad that I don't realize how stupid this makes me appear."

Works for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2012)

jbercu said:


> Hi:
> Could anybody identify the second resort featured in the program?
> 
> The first resort was Cedar Breaks Lodge but I think the second resort was identified as Palm Springs only.  Was it Desert Isle of Palm Springs?
> ...



Stephen's uniform shirt while at that resort had a Palm Canyon Resort logo on it.


----------



## coachr32 (Dec 1, 2012)

jbercu said:


> Hi:
> Could anybody identify the second resort featured in the program?
> 
> The first resort was Cedar Breaks Lodge but I think the second resort was identified as Palm Springs only.  Was it Desert Isle of Palm Springs?
> ...



The second resort is the Palm Canyon Resort. The Cedar Breaks Lodge is not by Salt Lake City like the map at the beginning showed. The resort is in the SW corner of Utah. It is a nice base for Zion and Bryce National Parks.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2012)

As far as absurd "reality shows" go, Undercover Boss is not quite as bad as "Breaking Amish" (TLC) was.  That show was a total fraud and TLC was caught spinning nonsense about five young adults who supposedly left their Amish communities to explore the outside world "for the first time" . . . only to later learn (thanks to the internet) that they had all been "out" for some time.  

Three of the five had been previously married, the formerly married guy had been charged with multiple domestic violence incidents on his wife (the momma of his three kids), one gal had a child with one man while married to another (speculation that one of her costars was the baby daddy) . . . and another girl had gotten a DUI in Florida and awaiting trail.

They should have called the show "Peyton Place - Amish Style".

P.S.  If that isn't enough bad Amish drama for you, check out Amish Mafia coming this month to Discovery Channel.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> As far as absurd "reality shows" go, Undercover Boss is not quite as bad as "Breaking Amish" (TLC) was.  That show was a total fraud and TLC was caught spinning nonsense about five young adults who supposedly left their Amish communities to explore the outside world "for the first time" . . . only to later learn (thanks to the internet) that they had all been "out" for some time.
> 
> Three of the five had been previously married, the formerly married guy had been charged with multiple domestic violence incidents on his wife (the momma of his three kids), one gal had a child with one man while married to another (speculation that one of her costars was the baby daddy) . . . and another girl had gotten a DUI in Florida and awaiting trail.
> 
> ...



We watched Breaking Amish and only learned of the total fraud during the reunion show. Of course they didn't play it up that way, but it wasn't hard to figure out. We won't be tuning in to Amish Mafia.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> We watched Breaking Amish and only learned of the total fraud during the reunion show. Of course they didn't play it up that way, but it wasn't hard to figure out. We won't be tuning in to Amish Mafia.



If you are on Facebook, you can check out all of the history on the fraud including photos of Rebecca, Abe and the baby . . . Facebook posts on Rececca's ex husband's FB in response to Abe's "friend request" . . . and all sorts of stuff on Sabrina, Kate and Joshua.

All in all, a rather pathetic series of circumstances and people.  Here's the link to the "Breaking Amish The Truth" fan page on FB.

p.s.  Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## BevL (Dec 1, 2012)

I did manage to make it through most of Undercover Boss last night, thanks to the use of my fast forward button through the emotional interview parts.

The whole show has become a staged joke.  Every person is a dedicated loyal employee with a down on their luck story.  I mean, they must know what's going on or suspect.

As for Mr. Cloobeck or whatever his name was, well, gag me with a fork comes to mind.  Definitely a DRI informercial designed to give a warm fuzzy feeling when you stay at one of their resorts - and hopefully buy a timeshare at retail prices.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Having been in the media, let me say that these shows are not so much "staged" as "edited".  He probably filmed interactions with ten or twenty employees to find the  three or four with hard luck stories and the work ethic they needed.  So far as Kloobeck himself, I don't care if he happens to be the biggest a-whole in the world, so long as his oversized ego is massaged by be able to claim some of the best timeshares in the system.  It's much better to have an egomaniac personally running (and profiting from) the resorts than some corporate functionary working his or her way through a variety of executive positions with a hotel chain. And, while many of us in TUG are rather jaded and think what we see on the show is BS, the majority of viewers probably believe what they're seeing is real and think we're lucky to be part of DRI.  If the masses didn't believe these reality shows, programs such as this one, "Surviver", 'The Great race", etc. wouldn't last as long as they have.


----------



## AKE (Dec 3, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Did you miss the part where he donated $1,000,000. of his own money to set up a DRI Employees' Emergency Fund (and stated that DRI would donate another $1,000,000., making the fund total $2. Million)?
> 
> Fern



I don't want to be cynical but what is the tax benefit to C and DRI (i.e. what is the real cost? ) I don't know US tax law but I would guess that it may be significant, and especially with a good accountant -


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't imagine that employees who need to use the fund in an emergency much care if Mr. Cloobeck got a tax break or not.

Fern



AKE said:


> I don't want to be cynical but what is the tax benefit to C and DRI (i.e. what is the real cost? ) I don't know US tax law but I would guess that it may be significant, and especially with a good accountant -


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 3, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Using the term "drink the koolaid" or "drank the koolaid" as a colloquialism trivialises what happened in Jonestown.
> 
> Poor taste, IMHO.
> 
> Fern


 
He's following the CEO blindly


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> He's following the CEO blindly



What?!  No, he's not.  This is what he said:


> ... No I don't work for DRI and am not a family member, but we do have to sometimes remember that we share ownership in these resorts. DRI manages many of the resorts in its system but not all of them. The timeshare industry is in great flux right now and who knows what the future will hold. We are all paying increased maintenance fees and the companies are charging us more each year. I can at least say that with DRI that the properties are being refurbished, more properties are being added and more options have been offered to us. I saw the Undercover Boss today. I get the publicity it brings to DRI. I am sure that's why he did it. However, I do know that well before he did these episodes, he would PERSONALLY post on these blogs to owners, PERSONALLY call owners with concerns, and PERSONALLY assist owners. No company is perfect and DRI is no exception, but I at least feel they are trying. ...



He took time and care to try to explain his position, both in favor of and despite Mr. Cloobeck's actions and reputation.  Then here you came and dismissed him seemingly without reading anything he'd written, insulting him in the process.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 7, 2012)

_[message deleted]_


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> As far as absurd "reality shows" go, Undercover Boss is not quite as bad as "Breaking Amish" (TLC) was.  That show was a total fraud and TLC was caught spinning nonsense about five young adults who supposedly left their Amish communities to explore the outside world "for the first time" . . . only to later learn (thanks to the internet) that they had all been "out" for some time.
> 
> Three of the five had been previously married, the formerly married guy had been charged with multiple domestic violence incidents on his wife (the momma of his three kids), one gal had a child with one man while married to another (speculation that one of her costars was the baby daddy) . . . and another girl had gotten a DUI in Florida and awaiting trail.
> 
> ...



It is hard to believe that TLC is actually bringing back Breaking Amish for another go around. The same cast in Breaking Amish - A Brave New World. Sadly, we will probably DVR it and end up watching. There is also said to be a Season 2 of Breaking Amish with a whole new cast.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 28, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It is hard to believe that TLC is actually bringing back Breaking Amish for another go around. The same cast in Breaking Amish - A Brave New World. Sadly, we will probably DVR it and end up watching. There is also said to be a Season 2 of Breaking Amish with a whole new cast.



That is hard to believe.  I suppose it is the train wreck that keeps on giving.

I prefer my "Amish fix" in real life experiences observing them going about their day-to-day lives.  Here is a link to my most recent photo album on Facebook from a trip to NW Indiana.  The album is "public" so folks here should be able to access the photos.


----------

